# ?

## Bert34

:      . C       ,        ,     (   ?),       -. :   12 843 132, (   ) . 60 .
 ?

----------

> 12 843 132, (   ) . 60 .


  :Smilie:    " " - - 12 !     

 :Wink:

----------


## Bert34

> " - - 12 !


.    ?

----------

> ?


     ? ,  ,  ,      .   ,      ,    .
    -  ,      12 540, 60      (     60 ).   :      60 .      .

----------


## stas

, ,  ,       .

          ,         : ,   .

----------


## Bert34

-     : (  ....) 60 ?

----------


## stas

> -     : (  ....) 60 ?


, **    .

----------


## Irusya

" 12 459, 00 (    ) ,  ..  18% ( )",

----------


## Bert34

. .     "  " - ,  ,   -   ,   -   .. "".  (,    ,      ... ,   , ..   ...  ... - ).

----------


## stas

,    .       ,     : , "  200 900 (  ) ".

----------

> " 12 459, 00 (    ) ,  ..  18% ( )",



    12 000, 49  ( )  49 .               ,       ,       ,        ,        .    21         ,       ""   "  " .    ,     !

----------

